# Help identify this 1920's south bend lathe



## Kysculptor (Nov 3, 2013)

I just bought this lathe for a few hundred bucks, it seems to work fine, but I'm not really an expert operator. I needed something cheap to learn on. I'm in a cnc machining course but the class is huge and there are limited machines so you really can't play around. I'm trying to figure out what model I have but I'm getting mixed indications. The plate on the quick change gearbox says it's a 9" model A workroom lathe. The thru hole in the spindle is .75 inch. The spindle dia is 1.6 inch measured inside a chuck that is off the lathe. The 4 jaw chuck on it now is 10". It is 6 inches approx from the center of the chuck to the top of the bed. The serial #on the bed is 20924 dating it from the 1920's. The bed is 8' long. I looked at the pdf of 1920's lathes on wswells.com database and the numbers don't match up. The cone belt width is at least 1.75 inches, which according to the table there is for a 13.25 swing. The spindle thru hole is for a 9", but they don't list an 8' bed as an option. Any ideas? Is this thing cobbled together from parts in some unholy union? I'd like to get some collet chucks and maybe freshen up the apron gears and add a threading dial, but I don't know where to start looking for parts.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Its deff a 1920's model O SBL but i am unsure of the gearbox. I have the same looking lathe minus gearbox but mine is a 15" and a 1919...Bob
I think the gearbox is a newer version added to that lathe. The older vintage gearboxes had flat end handles where those are the modern ones.


----------



## Kysculptor (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought it might be a later gearbox. When I get it all cleaned up and dialed in, what level of work can I expect to turn out? I'm sure I'll make a lot of mistakes, but can a competent operator get the same quality of work from these older lathes as from a more modern lathe? I'll probably add a cheap dro at some point.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 3, 2013)

It is not possible to tell the accuracy you will get. That all depends upon how worn the ways of the lathe are. The QC box is definitely a later addition.


----------



## Kysculptor (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand that a worn lathe is less accurate, I guess the question I should have asked is how accurate is an antique lathe compared to a modern lathe if wear and setup are equal?


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 3, 2013)

The double tumbler gearbox is from a lot newer lathe. 

You do have potential safety hazard where the wires from the switch look like they're being rubbed by the leadscrew.


----------



## Kysculptor (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, I'm going to move that switch and add kill switch I can hit with my knee. The wiring you can't see is even worse.


----------



## sniggler (Nov 11, 2013)

Sounds like you got a great deal. Spend a little as you have to to get it up and running and measure it's accuracy for yourself. Resist the temptation to rip it all apart. OOOOPS if your like me you might have already done that. The old machine has a lot to teach. In the end you can sell it or even part it out but don't be in a rush what you can learn from is probably the most valuable. Did you get other tooling with it?

Good Luck Bob


----------



## rafe (Nov 11, 2013)

That lathe has great potential , there are many videos on how to set it up to check accuracy. Someone installed a QC from the 50's or newer ? (I think that is correct) mine is a 47 14 1/2 and has the single lever. 
That is a pretty cool upgrade. There is no telling how long it will take to figure out what is what on the lathe ......but I believe it can serve you well and may still be accurate ! Good luck


----------

